# HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISABELLE



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Lisa
Wishing you a 
Very Happy Birthday.

Have a very special birthday with your special family.

love Jo
x x x

*​


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Lisa 

Have a fab day 

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday- enjoy your first Mummy birthday

Hugs

Mez
xxxxxx


----------



## lisabelle (Nov 14, 2005)

I have to tell you something!  You ladies are lovely but u don't 'arf make me cry!!  Ha!  How thoughtful are you Jo to do this.  I had an amazing birthday.  Cards, money, perfume flowers, chocs but the best present of all was my bithday cake which was iced......"HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUMMY, LOVE FROM EVIE" .......amazing!

Evie's surname has changed.  The parental order was granted in court last wednesday.  WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  We are waiting for the new birth certificate to arrive.  Our reporting officer who was assigned to our case cried all the way through the hearing.  I started crying as soon as I sat down.  We took a photo of Evie to show the magistrates and they thought she was beautiful.  Everyone present shed a tear!

Evie is as adorable as ever.  She wants to have everything in her reach.  She is just getting to grips with sitting up and when I put her to lay on her belly she rolls from side to side.  So funny to watch her!  She is such a happy little girl........she is my angel.

I will have to put some photo's of her on here.  She has changed so much.

Thanks again for my birthday wishes.


Lisa xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Lisa
I am so pleased you had such a perfect day , you so deserve it hun x x 

So pleased Evies name is sorted, I am sure it was a very special day   for all concerned.

As for pictures, we would love to see Evie now please  

Take care and please give Evie a special squeeze from me 

Love Jo
x x x


----------

